# Kayak Helmet Airbrushing



## JonnyHawk (Dec 9, 2009)

I just wanted to share with everyone that we do custom airbrushing and painting on helmets. Here is a link to the most recent helmet we did which was for an editor for Rapid Magazine. He wanted red flames with a specific rooster of which he sent an image for us. The rooster was then hand drawn and then flames airbrushed. 









*This service is only $39.95 for a limited time only. *
*Enjoy Mountainbuzz*
*Click Link Below*
https://theshop.downriverkayaks.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=4000

-Jonny


----------

